# Can anyone recommend a cutter?



## Murdoch (Oct 7, 2017)

So I am building an armour of steel, aluminum and titanium.
I am using steel sheet of 0.063 decimal inches of cold rolled steel. I need to be able to cut the sheet with straight and curves. The intricate details I can cut with jewelry tools, hand saws and a dremel. The aluminum is in a variety of thicknesses, but the sheet obviously can be cut by the same cutter as I would use for the steel. 
Sadly I have a budget that would restrict me to a used tool. Aviation shears are out of the question as I have a hand problem that requires 3 surgical procedures, 2 trigger fingers and severe carpal tunnel. I have been looking on kijiji where I see nibbles and manual shears. Some electric or air. Plasma cutter would be great but the cost is out of my range right now. Just looking for anyone who actually has something or has used something that they can recommend. Rather than my buying something that quite frankly may or may not work. Thanks guys in advance...


----------



## Johnwa (Oct 7, 2017)

I have one of these.  It works good on straight cuts and very slow curves.
https://www.princessauto.com/en/detail/18-gauge-pistol-grip-air-shear/A-p8654550e

A vertical bandsaw would work well.  Google diresta pirate chest. And watch the video to where he uses a bandsaw to cut some sheet metal.


----------



## Murdoch (Oct 7, 2017)

Bloody stunning video, thanks so much for this Johnwa


----------



## Janger (Oct 7, 2017)

Wow that is cool.






I have a Chicago tool electric shear used which I think came from harbour freight. It was cheap. Not sure it will handle .063 (16ga) but it works fine on 0.05" 18ga Maybe you can find one on Kijiji.

There is this thing from malco which goes in your drill. 20ga though. 
https://m.kmstools.com/malco-turboshear-adapter-106979


----------



## Murdoch (Oct 8, 2017)

I came across this at Princess Auto 14 gauge cutter, any thoughts guys?


----------



## Janger (Oct 8, 2017)

How far from the edge of the material can you cut? Is that a problem with this style? Or does it just lift the material out of the way and the U shaped bracket goes inbetween? The scissor types go anywhere.

Did you look in Kijiji . There are a couple for sale around here for less than this.


----------



## Murdoch (Oct 8, 2017)

Janger said:


> How far from the edge of the material can you cut? Is that a problem with this style? Or does it just lift the material out of the way and the U shaped bracket goes inbetween? The scissor types go anywhere.
> 
> Did you look in Kijiji . There are a couple for sale around here for less than this.


You say around here, I am in Toronto. Are you talking about a scissors type nibbler?


----------



## Johnwa (Oct 8, 2017)

I think that is commonly called a nibbles.  I’ve used a hand nibbles but never an electric one.
I also use my Bosch jigsaw to cut sheet steel. It works fine on the thin stuff but will cut up to ⅛” just a lot slower


----------



## Janger (Oct 8, 2017)

Yeah I see some on Kijiji here in Alberta. I'm sure hog town must have some used too.


----------



## Murdoch (Oct 8, 2017)

Janger said:


> Yeah I see some on Kijiji here in Alberta. I'm sure hog town must have some used too.


Not much really, I see for 18 gauge but that's mostly it. I saw an air shear and I did respond but I am still waiting to hear back...


----------



## Johnwa (Oct 8, 2017)

Grrrr. Nibbler not nibbles, Dyac!
The 14 gauge shear looks like a Nibbler.


----------



## Murdoch (Oct 9, 2017)

Two Iron-man armour here the one in colour is made of cardboard, the other 18 gauge steel. This is the kind of thing I'm trying to do, but the War-Machine in a redesign. The gentleman who made this is Barry Armestead from Australia. I spoke to him and he used Wiss aviation shears, I am just trying to find something that will be faster and not as hard on the hands.


----------



## PeterT (Oct 9, 2017)

I don't know much about the tools themselves, but that kind of sheet metalworking might be quite similar to what aviation builders use.
https://www.aircraftspruce.ca/categories/building_materials/bm/menus/to/sheet_shears.html
Maybe after researching a bit & you get an eye on a certain brand/model you could find one used somewhere. I have purchased from Aircraft Spruce Canada, they are a good outfit. But new stock of course.


----------



## Murdoch (Oct 9, 2017)

I found this used for $100.00


----------



## Johnwa (Jan 15, 2018)

This showed up as a random ad today.
https://www.dtcreativestore.com/pro...MIqavFsuTa2AIVEXliCh2cVAr8EAEYASAAEgI5W_D_BwE


----------



## Jimbojones (Jan 16, 2018)

Here's the Princess Auto nibbler

https://www.princessauto.com/en/detail/air-nibbler/A-p8036216e


----------

